# Hard drive replacement for vip612(9241)



## ilyo3

I have a Bell 9241 (Dish vip612) that needs a hard drive...mine was missin (long story). So I bought an Seagate ST3500830SCE...but it won't work after 3 seperate ird formats, hard drive formats and re-initializations...still get the 05b1 error. I think it only works in the 722.

So my question...anyone know what drive works in a vip612? Don't care which size...just want one that works!

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK

ilyo3 said:


> I have a Bell 9241 (Dish vip612) that needs a hard drive...mine was missin (long story). So I bought an Seagate ST3500830SCE...but it won't work after 3 seperate ird formats, hard drive formats and re-initializations...still get the 05b1 error. I think it only works in the 722.
> 
> So my question...anyone know what drive works in a vip612? Don't care which size...just want one that works!
> 
> Thanks


Probably should call Dish for any advice.


----------



## ilyo3

Can't not a dish customer, bell in canada, and they won't do anything as hard drive was stolen out of it....so now trying to recover...but no one has the model number of the drive that comes in a 612.


----------



## ehb224

how can a hard drive get 'stolen' out of the DVR? It would seem that if someone was going to steal they would take the whole DVR. Sounds more like a hack to me.


----------



## ilyo3

No idea what the motive was...but bought a "Brand New in box Bell 9241" off kijiji...looked fine...hooked it up...kept getting the error message...so I was told to make sure all my connections were good inside...open the case and there was no hard drive! Then apparently there was an article in a newspaper about this..

Anyways...i have been screwed by this guy...all I want to know is what model drive came in these units (Vip612) so I can replace it...cause the 500GB seagate that works in vip 722 definitely doesn't work in a 612.

Thanks


----------



## phrelin

I was under the impression you'd need to have not only the drive but the necessary drive formatting creating the boot track with some info that would be necessary for the software download off the satellite. 

What did you pay, as ViP612 are available for well under $300 US, some on Ebay under $200 but you have to be careful there?


----------



## ilyo3

Really?? Maybe that is my problem...was I supposed to format it someway? I thought I plug it in and the receiver would (which it has tried to several times).

I bought it for $200 on kijiji...proof of the phrase "Too good to be true"...I have now sunk $350 total into it and just want to get a working drive in it!!!


----------



## P Smith

No, you don't need to format it. Just proper model would be served by FW just fine. There is no boot track on the disk.

What FW version your DVR running? V232 ?


----------



## P Smith

Try to find the 500 GB models:

ST3500321CS

ST3500830SCE


----------



## RickDee

Don't know how accurate this is but I found it on another web site:

*L605 approved disks for ViP612*

NOTE: WDC disks with -57 prefix are OEM !

HDT722525DLAT80
Hitachi HCP725025GLA380
Hitachi HCP725025GLAT80
Hitachi HCP725032GLA380
Hitachi HCP725050GLA380
Hitachi HCS5C3225SLA380
Hitachi HCS5C3232SLA380
Hitachi HCS725025VLAT80
Hitachi HCS725032VLA380
Hitachi HCS725050VLA380
Hitachi HCT721010SLA360
Hitachi HCT721016SLA380
Hitachi HDS721616PLAT80
Maxtor 4A250J0
Maxtor 4R120L0
Maxtor 4R160L0
Maxtor 5A250J0
Maxtor 6L120P0
Maxtor 6L160P0
Maxtor 6L250R0
Maxtor 6L250S0
Maxtor 6L320S0
Maxtor 7Y250M0
Maxtor 7Y250P0
SAMSUNG HA250JC
SAMSUNG HA500LJ
SAMSUNG HA501IJ
SAMSUNG HD502HI
SAMSUNG SP1243N
SAMSUNG SP1644N
SAMSUNG SV1203N
SAMSUNG SV1604E
ST31000335CS
ST3120025ACE
ST3120213ACE
ST3160022ACE
ST3160023AS
ST3160212ACE
ST3160215ACE
ST3250310CS
ST3250820ACE
ST3250820SCE
ST3250823ACE
ST3250823SCE
ST3320310CS
ST3320311CS
ST3320820SCE
ST3320832SCE
ST3500312CS
ST3500321CS
ST3500830SCE
WDC WD10EAVS-57
WDC WD1200JB-57REA0
WDC WD1600AAJB-57
WDC WD1600AVVS-57
WDC WD1600JB-57REA0
WDC WD2500AAJB-57
WDC WD2500AAJS-57
WDC WD2500AVVS-57
WDC WD2500JB-55GVA1
WDC WD2500JB-57GVA1
WDC WD2500JB-57GVC0
WDC WD2500JB-57REA0
WDC WD2500JD-55HBB1
WDC WD2500JD-57HBB1
WDC WD2500JD-57HBC0
WDC WD2500JS-57MHB1
WDC WD3200AAJS-57
WDC WD3200JS-57PDB0
WDC WD5000AAJS-57
WDC WD5000AAVS-57


----------



## P Smith

Rick, OP have Canadian variant - Bell 9211 DVR, not Dish ViP612. The list is not help him to find approved disk.


----------



## RickDee

I got the list from a site where some one from Canada had unwittingly bought a Bell 9241 sans HDD, which is what the OP asked about.

The title of the post is "V232 HDD list for 9241 [a la ViP612]"


----------



## P Smith

Umm, but you did post other one: "L305 for *VIP612*". Mistake happened ?


----------



## RickDee

Supposedly they are one in the same. It was posted 3 different times with different titles but the same list.

As I said originally, I can't vouch for the accuracy of it.


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, all those listed WD disks are non-existant on a market, only "-75" available.


----------

